# Muscle Milk Warned by FDA



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2011)

Muscle Milk Warned by FDA The Food and Drug Administration has issued a warning letter to Muscle Milk maker Cytosport saying the dominant protein drink brand???s labels could be misleading to consumers. The agency???s concerns strike at the brand???s very core: the chief labeling issue is that the company???s RTD beverage is called ???Muscle Milk??? [...]
Read More...


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think people who drink this stuff really care that there's not actually any milk in there.. Sometime's the FDA is a little loco


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

That's fucking retarded. Although paying $3.50-$4.00 for 25g of protein is pretty stupid also.


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 13, 2011)

sloppyj said:


> that's fucking retarded. Although paying $3.50-$4.00 for 25g of protein is pretty stupid also.



+1


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

I buy this stuff because it CONTAINS NO MILK.  Im lactose intolerant and the last thing I want is the shits.  The large container lasts me almost a month at school.  Amazon has them for 40.00ish shipped.  When I go to school I have the choice of spending 5 bucks per meal or just slam a muscle milk shake that has fats, carbs, and protein.  

If the government is going to step in about companies making claims shouldn't they also be sending FOX NEWS something about their "FAIR AND BALANCED" slogan.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jesus Christ, did you folks read the article? Nestle has a hard-on for f*cking Muscle Milk.  WTF Nestle?  Y U Mad?

Even in the business world - Haters gonna hate.

And in case you're (Nestle,) reading this:

Yoo-Hoo > Nesquik. F*ck you. 







this guy knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Jesus Christ, did you folks read the article? Nestle has a hard-on for f*cking Muscle Milk.  WTF Nestle?  Y U Mad?
> 
> Even in the business world - Haters gonna hate.
> 
> ...



Yea, but ovaltine has the best commercials...NOT.
‪Classic Ovaltine TV Commercial‬‏ - YouTube

Id beat that family with the nestle rabbit.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

I just dont see how they are compared.  
Muscle milk is 3-4 dollars a bottle
Nestle quick is 99 cents.


----------



## vortex (Jul 13, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the soy milk producers were having the same problem some years ago. I believe the dairy milk producers were behind it, saying it wasn't milk.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I just dont see how they are compared.
> Muscle milk is 3-4 dollars a bottle
> Nestle quick is 99 cents.



Ask Nestle.  They're the c*cks making a big deal about their drink having "as much protein as an egg!"


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I buy this stuff because it CONTAINS NO MILK.  Im lactose intolerant and the last thing I want is the shits.  The large container lasts me almost a month at school.  Amazon has them for 40.00ish shipped.  When I go to school I have the choice of spending 5 bucks per meal or just slam a muscle milk shake that has fats, carbs, and protein.
> 
> *If the government is going to step in about companies making claims shouldn't they also be sending FOX NEWS something about their "FAIR AND BALANCED" slogan.*


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a good LOLZ out of this!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2011)

> *Cytosport Inc 6/29/11*
> 
> 
> *Department of Health and Human Services*
> ...


----------



## caaraa (Jul 13, 2011)

Jesus Christ, did you folks read the article? Nestle has a hard-on for f*cking Muscle Milk.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Pepsi recently bought the company (cytosport) and the fuckers are cornering the market on whey which makes it harder for other companies like Beyond Nutrition to purchase this stuff. Even worse, it's skyrocketing the cost of whey enormously and it drives up the cost to the consumer. This is all because Pepsi knows they have winner. 

I hate the taste of this shit. I could care less that it has no milk.


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 14, 2011)

prince you gonna make some RTDs? under cut the competition by .50 cents. maybe charge 3.50 a bottle


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> prince you gonna make some RTDs? under cut the competition by .50 cents. maybe charge 3.50 a bottle



3.50 is the norm. Going to have to be under 2.75 so that he can cut a profit off each bottle-even then he won't clear much because it needs to be bought in enormous amounts. The other unfortunate thing is, to make an RTD, it will cost close to 20k as startup costs. Lastly, it needs to be completely different in order to be successful-there's so many of them that it gets lost in a sea of clones.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 15, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Seriously? My taxes are going to THIS?


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 3.50 is the norm. Going to have to be under 2.75 so that he can cut a profit off each bottle-even then he won't clear much because it needs to be bought in enormous amounts. The other unfortunate thing is, to make an RTD, it will cost close to 20k as startup costs. Lastly, it needs to be completely different in order to be successful-there's so many of them that it gets lost in a sea of clones.




Yeah it was a bit of a joke. I think RTD might be one of the bigger rip offs in our on the go always in a hurry society. The prices are rediculous. Theres no way the snack stand at my gym can justify 4 bucks for nasty fake milk. Ripoffs everywhere you turn. 

I'd prob gouge people for being too lazy or dumb if I had my own gym too I guess


----------



## suprfast (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not a ripoff if someone is willing to pay for it.  Check out this crap I saw at the grocery store.  My daughter pointed it out and said people sure are lazy.


----------



## porky (Jul 15, 2011)

Do they know it also contains absolutely no muscle also?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 15, 2011)

porky said:


> Do they know it also contains absolutely no muscle also?



Very cogent point!

I suppose you could ask if Nestle's Quick is really "quick"? Who measures that?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2011)

porky said:


> Do they know it also contains absolutely no muscle also?



lol


----------

